# Colorado



## Anxious24/7/365 (May 24, 2005)

Looking for a support group in Colorado. I live in Arvada, if anyone has any info, or is interested in starting one.


----------



## philm (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got a local (face to face) support group in Boulder, Colorado. Feel free to give me a call at 303.404.3747 or check out our website at http://www.healsocialanxiety.com

We've also got information on how to start a support group if you are interested.

Phil


----------



## Anxious24/7/365 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Phil, I printed all the info, I will try to make it in soon.

Keith


----------



## philm (Oct 14, 2004)

Just an update: This group is still active.

Directions and contact info are available at: http://www.healsocialanxiety.com

.


----------



## philm (Oct 14, 2004)

We're still active as of 12/27/2005.

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com

Best,

Phil


----------



## philm (Oct 14, 2004)

Just an update. Our Boulder Colorado Group is still active.

(We are also working on starting a Denver group).

(For directions and also a map to the Boulder Group, click below)--

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/Bou ... Group.html

Phil, Social Phobics Anonymous

.


----------

